# Tilt back legs for YGM-3



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Any sources for F#@der like knock of tilt back legs? I want to add them to my amp. I don't want to spend $60 plus bucks for $5 worth of material. If there are knockoffs I'd consider those otherwise I will fab some up. 

Thoughts / suggestions on sources or fabbing appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I swear i have seem them in Canada somewhere. Have you tried L&M and Nexgen?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn’t think the Fender ones were that much.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> I didn’t think the Fender ones were that much.


Around $40US + shipping etc. for the Fender kit.

The Hamilton stand looks interesting as it allows some adjustment:
https://www.amazon.ca/Hamilton-Stan...M82P8C7CSE7&psc=1&refRID=MDAE3RZZYM82P8C7CSE7


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks all. I going to fab some up after the holidays. There was a thread from here that I found which describes doing this with Aluminum stock. I'll find the link again and post it back.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I always liked the old Ampeg way of doing it and, funnily enough, was planning a trip to C-Tire for supplies to fashion one for my YGM-3: socket, tubing, rubber foot. Or maybe a gas pipe/flush mount flange combo would do... The YGM-3 (mine's got the back cover removed) certainly sounds different tilted at you than in its normal position, maybe more so than with other amps IME.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/tilt-back-combo-legs.17098/


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2018)

ga20t said:


> certainly sounds different tilted at you than in its normal position


That's because your ankles don't have ears. lol.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I often use a Boss pedal under the front to get the tilt. Best use there is for a DS1.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Lean against wall. Free mod.


----------

